# Pas de son APPLE TV - ECRAN DELL.



## lovevcade (11 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir tout le monde,

Je viens à vous, car aujourd'hui, je me retrouve coincé face à cette mystérieuse petite boîte noire: L'APPLE TV. 

N'ayant pas de télévision mais un écran 24" DELL U2412M, je me suis dit qu'il pourrait jouer le même rôle.

Le schéma est le suivant: 

 DELL U2412M relié au MacbookPro ( VGA -> Display Port ) .
 DELL U2412M relié à l'APPLE TV ( DVI -> HDMI ).

Le résultat est le suivant: J'ai bien l'image, mais pas de son. 

Pouvez-vous m'aider s'il vous plaît, je suis vraiment paumé sur le coup.... 

Merci beaucoup


----------

